# Off to visit the Vikings again!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 25, 2004)

Well I'm off to Sweden and Denmark again. I will be back April 13th. If you need to get a hold of me my travel e-mail is tjh1965@hotmail.com 
This is the majority of the seminars I'll be at:

*· March 26-28 Norrkoping Sweden. Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a seminar series on Modern Arnis concepts. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

· March 29 & 31 Norrkoping Sweden. Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a seminar on Modern Arnis concepts. For more information contact Kenneth Johansson kenneth.b.johansson@mail.bip.net

· April 3 & 4 Malmö Sweden. Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a seminar on Modern Arnis concepts. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

April 9-11th, Solrod, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Danish Tae Kwon Do Federation's Easter Camp. For more information e-mail tkd@email.dk * 

See you later. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 25, 2004)

Have fun! See you in April.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 26, 2004)

I made it here safe, but no sign of my luggage. No problem, I packed my uniform in my caary on!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2004)

Who needs clothing , its over rated anyway.
Have fun


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 27, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Who needs clothing , its over rated anyway.
> Have fun



The problem is that if Green Peace sees me they'll try to throw me into the sea!

Actually the luggage showed up 2 hours behind me. All is well. :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 30, 2004)

Seminars are going well. Heading for Malmo on friday, then off to Denmark on Monday.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 1, 2004)

Updaters for the Danish part of thr tour.

*Monday, April 5th:Copenhagen, seminar with Ask at 18-22h

Tuesday: Seminar in Ringsted Taekwondo Club (40min from Copenhagen) at 18-21h 

Wednesday & Thursday: Teaching at Clauses place and the TKD club in Holstebro 

Friday-Sunday: Easter TKD Camp*

artyon:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 3, 2004)

Well, I'm in Malmö, Sweden and we've completed the first day of our 3 day camp. We started with disarming and should finish with them sometime on Saturday. Everyone is learning quickly and having a good time.

More Later,
Datu T.
 %-}


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got back! More to say after I sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 12, 2004)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Just got back! More to say after I sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Welcome Back, get sleep and food and then tell everyone all about it.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, welcome back!


----------



## Red Blade (Apr 13, 2004)

Looking forward to the update!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Apr 15, 2004)

BOY was that camp a lot of fun.  Note the link to the review.

Thanks for taking me, Renegade.


Regards,


Steve


----------

